# Explain to the dumb Canadian...can everyone carry a concealed weapon in America?



## Lisa (Mar 21, 2006)

Is that true?  If your state has a "shall issue" law in effect, can EVERYONE have a gun?  What is the process and restrictions to such a thing?  

Threads of late have left me a little confused.  My gun laws are so completely restricting and suffocating so it started me wondering what was different down in the states.


----------



## arnisandyz (Mar 21, 2006)

Not everyone...but just about!

In Florida,

Must be a citizen of the United States OR you must be deemed a lawful permanent resident alien

Must be 21 years of age or older

Must be able to demonstrate competency with a firearm (take a certified class and fire a weapon in front of instructor - which is a joke)

You'll be turned down if you don't meet any of the above or if you have any felonies or convictions on your record plus a few other restrictions like physical or mental condition etc. Its not hard at all to get a permit!

www.packing.org has some good info.


----------



## Bigshadow (Mar 21, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> Is that true?  If your state has a "shall issue" law in effect, can EVERYONE have a gun?  What is the process and restrictions to such a thing?
> 
> Threads of late have left me a little confused.  My gun laws are so completely restricting and suffocating so it started me wondering what was different down in the states.


No, not everyone.  I think it basically goes like this (in Florida), if you have been convicted of a felony = No.  If you have been diagnosed with mental disorder(s) = No.  If you are being treated for alcoholism or drug addiction, I believe that will = No.   There are more but those I am pretty sure will prevent you from getting one.

Plus everyone who applies has to have been fingerprinted by the local LE and has to have gun training and include the points from the previous post.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Lisa (Mar 21, 2006)

arnisandyz said:
			
		

> Not everyone...but just about!
> 
> In Florida,
> 
> ...



You say it is a joke.  What does it entail?  Is it a week long thing or a couple of hours and you are good to go?


----------



## Sarah (Mar 21, 2006)

and isnt there a waiting/stand down period when you buy a hand gun but not when you buy a shot gun??


----------



## Sarah (Mar 21, 2006)

Bigshadow said:
			
		

> No, not everyone. I think it basically goes like this (in Florida), if you have been convicted of a felony = No. If you have been diagnosed with mental disorder(s) = No. If you are being treated for alcoholism or drug addiction, I believe that will = No. There are more but those I am pretty sure will prevent you from getting one.


 
How would this retailer know the above if the person does not disclose them?  Does America have some kind of database of people in treatment?


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Mar 21, 2006)

in oregon, you have to take a class or demonstrate a base proficiency to get a license.  you don't need to have any special status to do this, but some people are disqualified (convicted felons, ferinstance).


----------



## Ceicei (Mar 22, 2006)

To legally carry a firearm concealed in most states require a permit.  A few states don't even require a permit (if open carry).

The reason why the qualification process could be considered a "joke" is because the standards to be an instructor vary.  There is a minimum, which isn't much.  The hard part usually is to find a very good instructor that will teach much more beyond the bare minimum.  Word of mouth and an interview with the instructor of their curriculum generally is the way to go in finding a good one.

When I went to obtain my concealed permit the first time, my instructors were a man/woman team.  They did ok, but their explanation of deadly force, state codes, and hands on practice (only 20 rounds) were superficial.  I wasn't satisfied even though I passed.  

A few months later, I sought an instructor who was an active police lieutenant.  I wasn't disappointed since he took a lot of time going over the material and state laws.  He also made sure we understood exactly what to expect, before, during, and after.  As a result, 1/3 to 1/2 of the class members backed out, not willing to accept the responsibility of carrying.  We learned how to draw, types of stances/positions, and to shoot.  He also made us go though hundreds of rounds, both from a standing/kneeling and moving positions.  He also corrected us with how we hold/use guns and choices of guns (in my case, I brought a ruger, which apparently was too big for my hands.  He gave me his service gun to qualify with. He then had me try several handguns until I found one that really worked better with my small hands and felt comfortable.

In my state, because of having a concealed carry permit, there is no wait time in purchasing firearms.  Without a permit, the wait time can be up to 3 days.  Some places will process faster.

Transportation laws with firearms vary between states, and even between counties/cities.  It is advisable to become acquainted with city, state, and federal laws.

As had been mentioned, packing.org is an excellent website, giving state by state requirements/laws and latest gun/knife news.

- Ceicei


----------



## KenpoTex (Mar 22, 2006)

Missouri's requirements are basically the same as Florida's except that the minimum age is 23 (which makes absolutely no sense).

Waiting periods vary from state to state.

Like arnisandyz said, check www.packing.org  this site is about the best place to check on the different laws/regulations.


----------



## arnisandyz (Mar 22, 2006)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> To legally carry a firearm concealed in most states require a permit.  A few states don't even require a permit (if open carry).
> 
> The reason why the qualification process could be considered a "joke" is because the standards to be an instructor vary.  There is a minimum, which isn't much.  - Ceicei



Yup. In Florida you only need to fire 1 SHOT in front of the instructor to qualify and many instructors do this minimum out of convenience for themselves. We have a big gunshow that does Classes then has everyone meet at a local range, form a line and fire the 1 Shot. I was at the range one day when they came in...and its scary who they are allowing to carry!


----------



## bushi jon (Mar 22, 2006)

Not all states you can crry in but you should be able to!!!!


----------



## Lisa (Mar 22, 2006)

arnisandyz said:
			
		

> Yup. In Florida you only need to fire 1 SHOT in front of the instructor to qualify and many instructors do this minimum out of convenience for themselves. We have a big gunshow that does Classes then has everyone meet at a local range, form a line and fire the 1 Shot. I was at the range one day when they came in...and its scary who they are allowing to carry!



 One shot! 

Wow, that is down right scary!

Is there a national database that keeps track of who can and can't have a weapon.  I am thinking more along the lines of those with mental illnesses and such.  Criminal records are on a national data base, right?  If there is patient/doctor confideniality, how would a retailer know when someone is mentally incompetant to have a firearm?


----------



## arnisandyz (Mar 22, 2006)

Just like to ad...many states have CCW Reciprocity, meaning the 2 states agreed to honor each others permits. Florida has quite a few because its a good vacation destination.


----------



## rutherford (Mar 22, 2006)

You have to be over 16 to own a handgun in Vermont, unless you have your parent's permission.  Anyone who can legally own a gun may carry it loaded and concealed.

We have both State and Federal background checks to purchase handguns, but only at federally-licensed gun stores.  Private sales are not regulated.

There are no regulations on the purchase of long-guns.

We are the least restrictive state.


----------



## 7starmantis (Mar 22, 2006)

To qualify for a Texas CHL you must:

   1. Be a resident of Texas or apply for a Nonresident CHL.
   2. Be 21 years old.
   3. Have a clean criminal history, including military service and recent juvenile records.
   4. Not be under a protective order.
   5. Not be chemically dependent.
   6. Not be of unsound mind.
   7. Not be delinquent in paying fines, fees, child support, student loans, etc.
   8. Be eligible to purchase a handgun by completing the NICS check. 

If I'm not mistaken, Texas is one of, if not the, strictest state on this issue. The course you take consists of:

   1. Find a DPS Qualified Instructor.
   2. Take the training course. It will require 10 to 15 hours, and includes a written examination and a shooting practical. You must pass both with a score of 70% or better.
         1. The written exam covers law, nonviolent conflict resolution, and handgun use and storage. It is not mainly about shooting.
         2. The shooting practical requires you to fire fifty rounds from a handgun of .32 caliber or greater, including 20 shots at three yards, 20 at seven yards, and 10 a fifteen yards. If you shoot a semiauto you will be able to carry any legal handgun. If you qualify with a revolver you will be able to carry any handgun, including a revolver or derringer, except for a semiauto.
   3. After you pass both tests the instructor will issue a training certificate, suitable for framing, and two copies of Form 100, which you must both sign. 

Did I miss anything?
7sm


----------



## Bigshadow (Mar 22, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> One shot!
> 
> Wow, that is down right scary!
> 
> Is there a national database that keeps track of who can and can't have a weapon.  I am thinking more along the lines of those with mental illnesses and such.  Criminal records are on a national data base, right?  If there is patient/doctor confideniality, how would a retailer know when someone is mentally incompetant to have a firearm?


It really isn't the one shot that scares me the most, it is the safety procedures these people have.  I will admit, that just because someone in Florida can qualify for a CCW, does not mean they should have one.  I saw the same thing happen while I was at the gun range one day.  I was trying to figure out what was going on. There was a line of about 7 or 8 people and this guy had a revolver there and let each one shoot it once, not even at a target.  I was seriously hoping that some of them did not actually carry.  They would be a danger to themselves and others around them.  

As much as I support CCW in Florida (I have my own), some people down right scare me when handling firearms.  But it isn't just them, it is also the bubba's who think that just because they have owned one all their life that they know how to handle one safely.  I said something to a fellow at the gun range one time because he was muzzle sweeping everyone with a loaded rifle.  He acted indignant because I told him he need to put the firearm down pointing down range and quit sweeping everyone, but he got my point.

Sadly.... Arnisandyz is right.


----------



## Bigshadow (Mar 22, 2006)

arnisandyz said:
			
		

> Just like to ad...many states have CCW Reciprocity, meaning the 2 states agreed to honor each others permits. Florida has quite a few because its a good vacation destination.



Yes true!   I like that very much!


----------



## Bigshadow (Mar 22, 2006)

rutherford said:
			
		

> You have to be over 16 to own a handgun in Vermont, unless you have your parent's permission.  Anyone who can legally own a gun may carry it loaded and concealed.
> 
> We have both State and Federal background checks to purchase handguns, but only at federally-licensed gun stores.  Private sales are not regulated.
> 
> ...



Dang... your lucky!  And such a beautiful state to boot!


----------



## Cujo (Mar 23, 2006)

I assist in teaching CCW classes in Ohio. As far as the number of rounds fired, it is not stated how many must be fired, however you are required to have a minimum of 2 hours time on the range. Most of our students fire around 100 rounds.
Pax
Cujo


----------



## Ceicei (Mar 23, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> Is there a national database that keeps track of who can and can't have a weapon. I am thinking more along the lines of those with mental illnesses and such. Criminal records are on a national data base, right? If there is patient/doctor confideniality, how would a retailer know when someone is mentally incompetant to have a firearm?



Criminal records are easier to track (state and federal databases).  Sometimes information from one state is not necessarily transferable to another state because of lack of system interface/sharing.  When it comes to mental illness/disability, there is no national database.  This is because of health confidentiality laws (HIPAA).   How would a seller deny the purchaser based on mental illness?  Only if the firearm purchaser voluntarily reports a mental illness on the purchase paperwork or if their rap sheet lists a mental illness as part of the criminal's personal profile (which may sometimes come up with a background check).   

- Ceicei


----------



## Hand Sword (Mar 23, 2006)

Fundamentally speaking, Yes anyone CAN carry, even you. Whether it's legal or not, that's another question.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 23, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> Is that true? If your state has a "shall issue" law in effect, can EVERYONE have a gun? What is the process and restrictions to such a thing?
> 
> Threads of late have left me a little confused. My gun laws are so completely restricting and suffocating so it started me wondering what was different down in the states.


 
Lisa,

I know you are from Canada and all, but I still take exception to the title of your thread.

You are not Dumb. You are ignorant and willing to ask questions to correct the lack of knowledge. This most definitely is not dumb.    :asian:


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 24, 2006)

In Illinois you cannot carry, period.

In some parts of Illinois you cant even OWN one in your home.

There is a waiting period for both handguns and shotguns/longrifles in Illinois, and you have to have a permit to PURCHASE a firearm or ammo.​


----------



## Lisa (Mar 24, 2006)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Lisa,
> 
> I know you are from Canada and all, but I still take exception to the title of your thread.
> 
> You are not Dumb. You are ignorant and willing to ask questions to correct the lack of knowledge. This most definitely is not dumb.    :asian:



LOL, Thanks Rich.

But is a damn catchy little title, makes people open it and take a look.


----------



## Hand Sword (Mar 24, 2006)

Pre-meditated manipulation--------Well Done! Ever think of getting into marketing for a living?


----------

